# Help with strap choice for Green dial



## Magikarpediem

Hi all, I have an sbgm241 grand seiko toge. Beautiful watch but unfortunately it’s green with yellow highlights which makes it quite hard to pair with straps. Does anyone have any suggestions. These are a few pics of the dressy/casual/sporty looks I have so far
Links to places would be awesome too


----------



## Whiskey&Watch

What a beautiful watch, mate! I would go with a dark brown strap and dark green stitching like the one below. Check out the following website. Erfan is based in Adelaide, self-taught and does a great job making customised straps.








ostrich leather watch band


genuine ostrich foot leather watch strap



www.eshandcrafted.com


----------



## Magikarpediem

Wow thank you for the link. These customisations are wonderiful!


----------



## rokman

dark green shell cordovan like this one









Unlined Green Shell Cordovan Watch Strap


Pairs Well With This shade of dark green makes us think of an early Jaguar XKSS – so whatever you'd want to wear driving that, that's what you should pair with this strap. Our Take Tanned at the world-famous Horween Leather Company in Chicago, Illinois, shell cordovan has become some of the...




shop.hodinkee.com





or 

this from fluco 









Fluco Forest Green Shell Cordovan Chicago Strap Review — Make Other Watches Green With Envy!


✓ The Fluco Forest Green Shell Cordovan Chicago strap takes me back to the past and I cannot shake my nostalgic love for this accessory ✓




www.fratellowatches.com


----------



## ugawino

Dark green dial with gold markers? 

Just about any brown leather will do, from alligator to suede.

Beautiful watch, BTW!


----------



## chas58

I make my own straps, but i've used dark green (evergreen like) and brown with my teal dial. 
orange and red do a nice contrast to green.


----------



## Delugs

Magikarpediem said:


> Hi all, I have an sbgm241 grand seiko toge. Beautiful watch but unfortunately it’s green with yellow highlights which makes it quite hard to pair with straps. Does anyone have any suggestions. These are a few pics of the dressy/casual/sporty looks I have so far
> Links to places would be awesome too


You can consider going with a grey or brown / taupe strap.


----------



## Nokie

Might look good on a honey brown suede strap as well for another suggestion.


----------



## chas58

Where do you find a grey-brown taupe strap? I've been looking for one for my grey-brown taupe BB58.
Although I did find a great color sample from a furniture store and made a strap out of that. ;-)



Delugs said:


> You can consider going with a grey or brown / taupe strap.


----------



## rokman

chas58 said:


> Where do you find a grey-brown taupe strap? I've been looking for one for my grey-brown taupe BB58.
> Although I did find a great color sample from a furniture store and made a strap out of that. ;-)


Delugs is a strap maker, it's their strap

Sent from my M2007J3SY using Tapatalk


----------



## Silverspoon09

I've always liked a darker brown with green dials.


----------



## mrwatches

dark brown or gray on green dials


----------



## Magikarpediem

Thanks all! All awesome suggestions.

I do feel likeit’s really a range of browns to taupe, grey, black and greena!


----------



## gangrel

I like Nokie's notion of a honey or whiskey. I've done color on color...when the dial's monochromatic. (Oris Thelonius Monk...all blue; my Vapaus Veli is emerald green.) This isn't monochromatic, not with so many yellow elements. My style choice for that...match the strap to the secondary, inner color.

Most rich browns will work too; I'd avoid red-toned browns. (And that's saying something from me, cuz I love the red browns.) 

I also have one of these:








Camel leather watch strap, Antique beige, handmade in Finland - 10mm, 12 mm, 14 mm, 16mm, 17 mm, 18mm, 19 mm, 20mm, 21mm, 22mm, 23 mm, 24mm, 25 mm, 26 mm.


Camel leather watch band, vintage style leather watch strap. Handmade in Finland. Watch strap for Omega, Rolex, Seiko and other watches. Made to order to fit your wrist perfectly. Watchband width available: 10 mm, 11 mm, 12 mm, 13 mm, 14 mm, 15 mm, 16mm, 17 mm, 18mm, 19 mm, 20mm, 21mm, 22mm, 23...




www.finwatchstraps.com





It's a surprisingly thick leather, but that's preferable here; GS GMTs aren't exactly svelte. Not entirely sure I'd use it on the GS but it's a thought too. (Mine's on my Stowa Marine Roman.)


----------



## Stelwick

I would lean in to the yellow highlights with a yellow strap. I put this one from ColaReb on a SARB017 and it looked amazing. ColaReb Watch Straps & Cases — Holben's Fine Watch Bands


----------



## 617

Embrace the dark jewel tone of the dial and try a navy strap


----------



## Sergeant Major

🐪🐫🐪🐫🐪🐫 and 💚💚💚💚💚💚 🐪💚🍏🐪


----------



## Intrepid04

Green with yellow you say? Here you go!








...What's the lug size? Only in 20mm though


----------

